
As Covid-19 response, Linden Lab discounts Second Life for schools/non-profits - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/03/sl-education-non-profit-discount.html
======
ShakataGaNai
I used to be big into Second Life... a long time ago. Its not "bad" because
it's old, but it never really took off beyond the initial craze of "this is
going to be the next internet!". I remember visiting the Reuters "office" in
SL ( [https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/reuters-opens-
virtual...](https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/reuters-opens-virtual-news-
bureau-139720) )... that closed down just a couple years later (
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2008/nov/23/reut...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2008/nov/23/reuters-
quits-secondlife) ).

Last time I checked it out, it was a very different world. Fairly stagnant
overall. Except for the furries and adult content. Not that there is anything
wrong with those things, but do you want to be taking your school kids on a
virtual field trip with that?

~~~
smacktoward
Personally, I'd be less concerned with the furries than with the flying
penises:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/12/20/sadville_flyers/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/12/20/sadville_flyers/)

------
hyko
Wait, second life is still a thing?!

~~~
MockObject
I remember when it was fiery hot, but I haven't heard it mentioned once in the
last decade.

------
ComputerGuru
Everyone and their mother is profiteering, errr, I mean discounting their
services to help people affected by COVID-19.

~~~
jszymborski
Enlightened self-interest is enlightened nonetheless.

------
taborj
I was thinking about Second Life the other day, and how it seems to be in a
position to be useful in this situation. Looks like they think so, too.

------
buboard
opensimulator is free/open source substitute with exactly the same mechanics.

~~~
ta999999171
Mozilla VR meeting thingy, too?

------
einpoklum
Obligatory:

[https://imgur.com/Lf6QHcw](https://imgur.com/Lf6QHcw)

Get a First Life.

